# Realistic Investment Return at current time



## Taxboy

Just wondering what a realistic regular income return might be over a year or so in the current times on say £30k. I know shares generally outperform fixed savings which seem stuck at about 1.2% so was thinking about splitting into say 3 x £10k different oeics ? 

Any thoughts my risk level is medium and I don't really want to be a regular equity trader



Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza

Investing is always a trade off of risk versus return. 

Also consider your time horizon, historically equities have outperformed bank deposits over the medium/long term. But in the short term, equity investing can be volatile.


----------



## m500dpp

6% is a reasonable annual target I have achieved 6.55% over 5.5 years with my pension fund and that includes the current covid nonsense. Stick with funds like Fundsmith, Lindsell Train and ITs Like Smithson and Merchants Trust. anything much higher and you are increasing your risk.


----------



## baxlin

m500dpp said:


> 6% is a reasonable annual target I have achieved 6.55% over 5.5 years with my pension fund and that includes the current covid nonsense. Stick with funds like Fundsmith, Lindsell Train and ITs Like Smithson and Merchants Trust. anything much higher and you are increasing your risk.


It's not just spreading between fund managers though. Asset classes are just as, if not more, important.


----------



## Taxboy

Lillamy said:


> The average stock market return over the long term is about 10% annually. However, a high-return, low-risk combination in a investment product, unfortunately, does not exist. I prefer low risk strategies. I also trade at fx market. instaforex review - Everything depends on trading deposit and trading style you make. It is possible to make 20% profit in a month, and it is also possible to make 20% in a day.


And presumably make the same losses 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

